# bad day on theo baars



## bayboy (Mar 20, 2011)

my dad causin and i went fishing on the old theo barrs bridge that fell and got replaced and hooked onto some supposed grouper and snapper but we were using light and ultra light tackle and every one of them got down in there holes. consequentally my dad pulled to hard and broke my only braid lined rod.  :cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## billfishguy17 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you made it back to the marina and no one got hurt. It was a good day.


----------



## Reel Dirt (Jun 4, 2011)

A bad day fishing is better than a good day at work...:thumbup:


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Where is the "old" Theo Baars bridge? I have lived here since 1994 have only known of one.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Reel Dirt said:


> A bad day fishing is better than a good day at work...:thumbup:


 
X 10 !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Diesel said:


> Where is the "old" Theo Baars bridge? I have lived here since 1994 have only known of one.


It's just to the west of the current bridge. You can see remnants on the Perdido Key side. A lot of rubble on the bottom on the west side of the current bridge.

Jim


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

is it pretty well fished? didnt know there were rubble like that inshore.

not to thread jack. at least you hooked into something


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Its over-fished. I grew up in that neighborhood. There are much better places in the area than the "broken bridge". Not saying there are none there, but I've never caught a grouper at that spot... only reds, specks, pins, croaks... and lots of rigs that have broken off in the rubble. Try west of Holiday Harbor or under the dock lights in a slack current... there won't be any grouper hitting (more than likely) but you'll tear up the specks and reds. Live shrimp/no weight


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MrPhoShiz said:


> at least you hooked into something


Exactly!


----------

